# Clarification on the HGVC Activation Fees



## alwysonvac (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, these resale fees are getting ridiculous :annoyed:

HGVC Activation Fees from the 2014 Fee Schedule
*Enrollment Fee $ 250
Membership Transfer Fee $399
First Year Activation Fee Voluntary $399*

What is the difference between these fees and when do they apply? 

I'm guessing....
- New HGVC Developer Resorts owners have to pay a one-time Enrollment Fee. Do existing HGVC owners have to pay this fee as well for each new week obtained?
- Affiliate resorts owners have to pay a one-time Membership Transfer Fee + First Year Activitation Fee. Do existing HGVC owners or Affiliate owners have to pay both fees for each affiliate week obtained or only the first year activation fee?


----------



## mkaz (Feb 25, 2014)

*Activation Fee*

Yes, one must pay the enrollment fee when adding through the developer.


----------



## RichardL (Feb 25, 2014)

*Mandatory or Associated Resort?*

As to Associated resorts on secondary market, there is a transfer($50 for Bay Club) and if you are all ready an HGVC member a $250 per odd and even season.

As an HGVC member I added a mandatory resort for just $399.

I pay one annual membership fee.


----------



## madhatter11 (Feb 25, 2014)

RichardL said:


> As to Associated resorts on secondary market, there is a transfer($50 for Bay Club) and if you are all ready an HGVC member a $250 per odd and even season.
> 
> As an HGVC member I added a mandatory resort for just $399.
> 
> I pay one annual membership fee.



So if you already own HGVC and buy via resale say, a 2BR Platinum, you just pay the $399 transfer fee? You don't have to pay the $250 club activation fee or any other fee?


----------



## Seth Nock (Feb 26, 2014)

*Hilton Grand Vacation Club Resale Transfer Enrollment and Activation fees*

If you buy a Hilton on the resale market, the following fees apply:

Developer Property:
$35 Estoppel Fee (pay off letter) - valid for 30 days or you will have to pay it a second time
$399 Transfer Fee
$250 Activation Fee
Standard Closing fees

Fees for affiliated resorts vary.  

The Bay Club is $50 transfer fee + $250/ Every Other Year Interval enrollment fee


Other Affiliates can have estoppel fees/ transfer fees and or Enrollment fees.  Those vary per property.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 26, 2014)

Seth Nock said:


> If you buy a Hilton on the resale market, the following fees apply:
> 
> Developer Property:
> $35 Estoppel Fee (pay off letter) - valid for 30 days or you will have to pay it a second time
> ...



Still way cheaper than buying direct.  :ignore:


----------



## brp (Feb 26, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Still way cheaper than buying direct.  :ignore:



Indeed. Our W. 57th resale just finished today (we have the points). I saw that fee and it seems that it's not previously been covered, so we'll have to pay it. But we still saved quite a bit on this, so it's OK 

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 26, 2014)

All 3 of my hgvc weeks were bought on the resale market at hgvc developer properties. I've been a HGVC owner since 2003 and my last HGVC resale purchase was in 2009 when there wasn't an activation fee. 

For me, it's just shocking to see how we went from years with no activation fee to now almost $650 in activation fees for a developer property


----------



## chriskre (Feb 26, 2014)

brp said:


> Indeed. Our W. 57th resale just finished today (we have the points). I saw that fee and it seems that it's not previously been covered, so we'll have to pay it. But we still saved quite a bit on this, so it's OK
> 
> Cheers.



Welcome to the HGVC family.


----------



## brp (Feb 26, 2014)

chriskre said:


> Welcome to the HGVC family.



Oh, we've been here for a while (almost as long as DVC ). We bought W. 57th resale and are selling our HCNY back to Hilton. More attractive to have deeded property, and we've finally come to the conclusion that the members' lounge at HCNY is really frightfully inferior. Time to move along 

Cheers.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 26, 2014)

brp said:


> Oh, we've been here for a while (almost as long as DVC ). We bought W. 57th resale and are selling our HCNY back to Hilton. More attractive to have deeded property, and we've finally come to the conclusion that the members' lounge at HCNY is really frightfully inferior. Time to move along
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Well I always enjoy having you around.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Helios (Sep 20, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> All 3 of my hgvc weeks were bought on the resale market at hgvc developer properties. I've been a HGVC owner since 2003 and my last HGVC resale purchase was in 2009 when there wasn't an activation fee.
> 
> For me, it's just shocking to see how we went from years with no activation fee to now almost $650 in activation fees for a developer property



Do you have to pay an activation fee every year or just once?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 20, 2015)

moto x said:


> Do you have to pay an activation fee every year or just once?



The fees are one time however there's annual club dues. 
For 2015, the HGVC Annual Dues are $140 Domestic /  $184 International.

Here's a link to the 2015 Club Fee Schedule - http://www.hgvclubprogram.com/content/2Fees-ENG-Rev010715.pdf

NOTE: Fees have increased since 2014 (when this thread began). When I sold my SeaWorld week this year, the new owner (an existing HGVC member) had to pay $399 Transfer Fee during Closing and an additional $315 Club Activation Fee (Enrollment) directly to HGVC.


----------



## Helios (Sep 20, 2015)

Fees are not cheap.  But IMHO, they are worth it so you can have the ability to exchange to other resorts if you buy resale.  

Way peferable than Marriott and Starwood voluntary resorts (unless you don't need to exchange).


----------

